# S/W P389 Today,What Changes?



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I recieved S/W update P389 today ,curious as to what changes were made.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Well that explains why I had to reboot the system Saturday.

Oh yes, and I saw no changes...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it start spooling 4 days ago http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1004211&postcount=454


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Actually it start spooling 4 days ago http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1004211&postcount=454


7/17/2007 - 7/13/2007(the OP) = 4 days


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JAC-AZ said:


> I received S/W update P389 today ,curious as to what changes were made.


It is a fix for a bug found in in-activity standby.


----------

